# Just some sliding and carving turn 2



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice turns!


----------



## Shiverless (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow Thx! 

For somer reason, I can't embed youtube videos here. Oh lol.


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Wows! I wonder how many years it will take me before I'm able to ride even remotely like that. *envy*


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Love the lines. Interesting little lift there in the toe to heelside transition.


----------



## Jason913 (Jan 12, 2014)

you raped that slope


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Lovely carves. Tip of the hat to ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

bravo...next person that asks how to carve, or claims that carving and 'turning' are one in the same, i'm gonna link that....nice


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

CassMT said:


> bravo...next person that asks how to carve, or claims that carving and 'turning' are one in the same, i'm gonna link that....nice


Beat me to it.

People, THIS is carving.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Sick turns! Keeping that link.. for n00bs


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Love the example of pressuring the back edge to finish the turn, i like it!
Awesome stuff


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

And now my carves are embarrassing. Thanks alot. Ha but no seriously, awesome work. Those legs had to be burning if you were riding like that all day! The transferring of weight from front to back is really well done and easy to see in the video. I wish I could have had a video like this to show people when teaching lessons!


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

After watching this, I realized I don't really carve. So I went out over the weekend and tried to mimic what I was seeing. What a trip. Its a lot of fun to lay down lines like that. I was having trouble with my heelside (even with an asym sidecut) and realized it was because of where I was looking. Most of the time I'm looking downhill when I'm trying to carve lines like this. What I realized I needed to do was look to where I was carving. It made a huge difference and allow me to really get into the carve both heelside and even more on the toeside. Now those long groomers are a lot more fun!


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

nice vid, sick turns. definitely makes me wanna go out and see how high i can get those edges


----------

